# Stihl BR-380 Backpack Blower



## ScooterMcCoy (Oct 17, 2008)

Howdy wizards of small engines, I have a Stihl backpack blower that I picked up second hand but it runs like a champ. At least it did until the last time I fired it up. It was pretty cold here in Cincinnati, and I hadn't run it in about three weeks and it was hard to start--thing's got strong compression! Once it did it ran well enough but didn't sound smooth. When I shut it off, I put it in the garage and noticed a steady stream of smoke rising up out of the engine cover. It was thin white smoke but I took the blower back outside and let it sit to cool off.

I had made up a fresh gallon of the recommended 89 octane with Stihl oil at 50:1 when I had last used it. Will that gas go bad in only three weeks? Any other ideas?

Scott in Cincinnati


----------

